# Average tree weight



## Lawn Masters (Sep 20, 2004)

This is a question that probably will sound a bit odd, but does anyone know how much the average tree of any given species and 20"DBH and about 70' tall weighs? 

I'm just curious since its not that easy to just put a scale under the tree and weigh it like a person. 

Dont know WHY I'm wondering how much a tree weighs, but I am for some reason.


----------



## leweee (Sep 20, 2004)

*depends on the tree*

each spieces has a certain specific gravity,you need to calculate the volume of the tree(# of cubic feet) & how much that cubic foot weights(spieces) Formulas & chart anyone


----------



## John Ellison (Sep 20, 2004)

Search out "woodweb", there is a log weight calculator.

John


----------



## Paul Downes (Sep 20, 2004)

Too much for my s-10 babytruck. I tryed to carefully load a walnut log on that mini-truck, about 12' long X 24" at the butt. SLowly lowered the log into the bed (with a hitch extension) and quit when the springs were lookin kind of staight. Guess I'll go home and get something bigger. sigh, I wish I had a bigger one.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 20, 2004)

One answer won't work. Even within 1 species 20 inch DBHx 70 feet will be all over the place due to differing branch structure , leaf load and moisture content. In a very broad, error prone average-think of figures around 7000 lbs.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks stumper, 7K pounds sounds pretty close to accurate. and you're certainly right about the variations due to branch structure leaf load, moisture content and probably the wood density itself too. 
for a live oak or pine thats still alive would the figures be similar?


----------



## Newfie (Sep 21, 2004)

Probably not even close to similar. You are talking tree densities and structures on opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 21, 2004)

I can't imagine a 20"dbh liveoak 70 feet tall. But for a 20inch liveoak and more 'normal' height of say 45 feet you are probably going to be somewhere close. The 20"dbh Pine x 70" should be around that 7k figure.


----------



## leweee (Sep 21, 2004)

I'am with Mike on this one.
L. Oak s.g.=.84
pine s.g.=.34 to.58 (depending on spieces)
unless the the pine is 1/3 bigger than the oak in volume. Average that


----------

